# 1 gallon shrimp tank, yes or no



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a 1 gallon triangular tank from Walmart which I only use for starting plant bulbs(to make sure fungus doesn't get in my main). I have been thinking about maybe adding 2 or 3 shrimp(cherry or ghosts) with a sponge filter, and maybe throwing in a moss ball while my apogenton bulbs start. Here's my questions: knowing shrimp are sensitive to ammonia, should I attempt to cycle a tank that small, or just keep up with water changes? Is it just a poor idea all around?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think you could cycle a tank that small. So you would have to do water changes every few days.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I managed to cycle a 1.5 gallon...but mind you, I did small daily water changes, and cycling took over 3 months. If you do manage the ammonia properly, I think a couple of cherries would be fine in there.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Ehh cycling does seem like more of a hassle than doing pwcs every 2-3 days. Would their bio load be big enough to even need a filter with such frequent water changes?

The more I analyze this, the worse this idea seems. Should just buy a 10 gallon for the betta and use the 5 for shrimp.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It would be fine, shrimp have such a low bioload that a filter probably isn't necessary, but it is always a good idea. It would take a long time to establish and maintain a cycle.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

So basically, I could just add some substrate plus maybe an air stone and I'd be good to go(of course with moss and the plant)? I don't think a heater would be of importance as my apartment stays at 70 degrees f.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I tossed 5 RCS in a 10 about a week ago. So far all alive, and even have babies.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With enough plants you could get by without a filter, but I would run a small one anyway to keep the water circulated.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Say I move my betta to a 10(have an extra cycled filter ready for use) and make my 5 the shrimp tank. Since the bio load is so small on shrimp, won't it affect the live bacteria in the filter? What would be a good number of shrimp to house in order to keep the tank cycled without the betta in it? It's a small HOB that came with the 5 gal from Walmart(at work, don't have exact brand right now).


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

you would need a fair amount of shrimp. You could do like 10?. Idk I kept 5 in a 2.5 gallon before my betta ate them lawl.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

in a 5 you can get by with 20 or 30


----------



## AquaticPlants (Apr 20, 2012)

Just be careful when doing water changes. You can easily kill them all with one too big.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I have decided to use the 1 gallon, have added an airstone and some black gravel with a few polished stones. I put 5 RCS on order and they should be ready for pickup in a week! Since the plants will take a while to sprout I might add in a small moss ball if itt'll fit. Will post more pics when complete!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Such small tanks are a bit controversial because it's hard to keep the balance in such a small amount of water and it will be prone to crashing. Some people have done lovey shrimp bowls though and they seem to work for them.

I like this one:
Newman's Shrimp Bowl


----------

